# Who has the most enemies on this site?



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Cant wait to see this landslide :laugh:


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

nice one danny


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I would say either Twitch, Dannyboy, or Nismo.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

haha, Nice poll. Where's fish pimp?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

huntx7 said:


> haha, Nice poll. Where's fish pimp?:rasp:


I was goin to put him in, but I wanted it to be atleast a little competitive







He would have had %100!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i would have to say twitch. i dont have a problem with him at all hes a cool guy, but it seems like many people do because he isnt afraid to speak his mind


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i accidently voted danny boy i ment to put twitch







haha not that i dont like you guys it just your smarter then me







haha


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

where's jiggy?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

I dont care about anyone else, BUT I FUCKEN HATE DANNYBOY...Before that is... now we cool

other than that i Used to Hate this IDIOT named COCKASS (peacockbass)

Why dont noone like twitch? Hes a cool guy that just thinks too much before he types j/k :rasps:

Cmon guys this is the INTERNET it dont matter how much people like u on here...majority of us wont even ever meet in real life


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

ReDraGon-> said:


> I dont care about anyone else, BUT I FUCKEN HATE DANNYBOY...Before that is... now we cool
> 
> other than that i Used to Hate this IDIOT named COCKASS (peacockbass)
> 
> ...


Youve always loved me, dont lie


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

who the f*ck is shawntravis?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

wow im not on the list


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i voted for myself...didn't want to get shutout. Represent!


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

joey said:


> wow im not on the list


Thats what i said


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> who the f*ck is shawntravis?


A legend on all forums


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this is a different topic. i didnt vote, i have no problem with any of the choices. love my hommies


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL I'm amazed I didn't make it on this poll

I had to check..lol

I don't dislike anyone on this forum. So I'm not voting


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> LOL I'm amazed I didn't make it on this poll
> 
> I had to check..lol
> 
> I don't dislike anyone on this forum. So I'm not voting :rasp:


i retract my previous post. dippy eggs is now my nemisis


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

easy one here,he always put in his 2 cents where it is not needed!!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Hmmm... wonder who I voted for


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Look at Twitch go on his Bday!! This is a good thread.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

I must have missed the reasons in which some of these names are on that list...I always miss the good stuff


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

as of today ( 1-25-06 ) i would have to say B_ack 51 ..... might change but prob not ... enjoy the "talks" we had on this thread http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=110863 lol like i said prob wont forget .... but other than him i have NO PROBLEMS with any one ... didnt vote...


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

redbellyfan said:


> as of today ( 1-25-06 ) i would have to say B_ack 51 ..... might change but prob not ... enjoy the "talks" we had on this thread http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=110863 lol like i said prob wont forget .... but other than him i have NO PROBLEMS with any one ... didnt vote...


B_ack will love you just as much as you love him. Thats how most of the folks here work in the lounge. Act like a c*ck to them and they will c*ck you right back.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Another thread that should end well.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> LOL I'm amazed I didn't make it on this poll
> 
> I had to check..lol
> 
> I don't dislike anyone on this forum. So I'm not voting :rasp:


i retract my previous post. dippy eggs is now my nemisis








[/quote]

Thanks man, I feel the love now!!

But,... I honestly don't have any negative feelings towards you at all....?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

scrappydoo said:


> Another thread that should end well.


Why shouldnt it? Cuase Im in here?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Because it looks like it can turn into a trainwreck.


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Because it looks like it can turn into a trainwreck.


 LOL it should go to hell as soon as B_ack 51 comes here and reads my post before this one lol


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I don't dislike anyone on this forum. So I'm not voting :rasp:


I don't dislike anyone either, well maybe a few... but no one on the poll. It's just who think has the most active enemies... right?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

WTF??? Where is Brujo at Focker??????


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Brujo said:


> WTF??? Where is Brujo at Focker??????


 LOL ill vote for you









JK


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wtf, I aint one of the options?

Anyways, Ronny Mex cut off the last thread for being derailed, so here's my reply to you, DannyBoy, in a thread that makes more sense for this topic:

First of all, I didn't say anything about your parents. I'm saying you take on no one as a guide for how you should improve this world. Otherwise, you'd realize that a positive message is a good thing no matter where it is found, be it in your home, your school, your corner hangout, or even, yes, a fish forum. If you were even half a man yet, you'd realize these things I'm saying to be true on your own. But you've taken no guidance, and therefore have not learned much, so instead of seeing the positive message, you ridicule the person who delivers the message to you because of where it's found. You still have much to understand about the world, and you will act as a guideless child until then. At 16, tho, you should know & understand these things already in my opinion; you're falling behind.

I don't think I'm the sh*t, and I never claimed to be great or superior or whatever. All I said was that I live my life spreading whatever little knowledge & experiences I've gathered, to try to help others and make this world a better place, a little bit at a time. If you guys have a problem with that, then look into yourselves to find out why, instead of bash me for it, and maybe you'll grow a little from it.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Screw this poll, I <3 everyone..


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> Wtf, I aint one of the options?
> 
> Anyways, Ronny Mex cut off the last thread for being derailed, so here's my reply to you, DannyBoy, in a thread that makes more sense for this topic:
> 
> ...


Lmao! It's never gonna end...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> Wtf, I aint one of the options?
> 
> Anyways, Ronny Mex cut off the last thread for being derailed, so here's my reply to you, DannyBoy, in a thread that makes more sense for this topic:
> 
> ...












And I also said to PM me, but your ego wouldnt allow someone to question you, because everything you think is right, and people who disagree are wrong, misguided and have a less purposeful life than you.

Please stay out of my thread







I owuld hate for you to prove scrappydoo right.

I asked nice and I hope a respectful person like yourself will respect my wishes


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

And it's starting the downward tumble.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

scrappydoo said:


> And it's starting the downward tumble.....


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I'm glad my name is not on the list


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> And I also said to PM me, but your ego wouldnt allow someone to question you, because everything you think is right, and people who disagree are wrong, misguided and have a less purposeful life than you.
> 
> Please stay out of my thread
> 
> ...


You asked me to PM you....WHEN? 
And oh, darn, now I'm not allowed to play in your treehouse with your G.I. Joe's anymore? Is it because you just don't want me to see you take their guns away & dress them up in little grass skirts?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess I do because I hate all of you losers.







Haha, just kidding. Whoever has the biggest ego probably has the most enemies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> And I also said to PM me, but your ego wouldnt allow someone to question you, because everything you think is right, and people who disagree are wrong, misguided and have a less purposeful life than you.
> 
> Please stay out of my thread
> 
> ...


You asked me to PM you....WHEN? 
And oh, darn, now I'm not allowed to play in your treehouse with your G.I. Joe's anymore? Is it because you just don't want me to see you take their guns away & dress them up in little grass skirts?





























[/quote]

Sweet! I hope mommy and daddy let you! you'll have to be in before it gets dakr tho









And yes, I did ask you to PM me, and now Im being serious. Stop derailin this sh*t, you have possibly the biggest ego of anyone Ive ever seen and Im sick of your condescending bullshit.

Dont tell mommy and daddy I swore tho, they might ground you....or maybe even put you in the corner


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Sweet! I hope mommy and daddy let you! you'll have to be in before it gets dakr tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bahahaha, I touched a nerve there, huh? And you still haven't learned a thing...think of me when you're paying rent, driving a yugo, getting no play, and getting denied by the bank for a loan, biatch!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

You brought girls home to your parents house when you were older than 25.

Enough said.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Lmfao! Come on guys....I wanna go to sleep and you're keeping me up


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


>


Unfortuneatly Ive got work, school and a volunteer shifts at the hospital tommorow, so I cant stay up much longer for this sh*t. This guy is just mad because he had to ask his parents if he could bring his poon home :laugh:

Google Talk Exodus!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You brought girls home to your parents house when you were older than 25.
> 
> Enough said.


LOL...what makes you think I brought them there, your imagination? Read my other post - when you got no expenses and a full time career, you got the geesh to take them to fine establishments, and in places like Vegas and Miami and Cancun and the Caymans and Europe and Puerto Rico and on & on & on, kid. Like the song goes, I banged c*ck in Bangkok by that age :nod:


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I think someone has a man crush on you Danny


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> I think someone has a man crush on you Danny


 LOL


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


>


Unfortuneatly Ive got work, school and a volunteer shifts at the hospital tommorow, so I cant stay up much longer for this sh*t. This guy is just mad because he had to ask his parents if he could bring his poon home :laugh:

Google Talk Exodus!
[/quote]

Yah, and I've got my chick asking me to come to bed already, so speaking of things to do...
Enjoy your nap time, alone. Bahahahah.
Rip on you later there, nitz.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> *You brought girls home to your parents house when you were older than 25.
> 
> Enough said.*


LOL...what makes you think I brought them there, your imagination? Read my other post - when you got no expenses and a full time career, you got the geesh to take them to fine establishments, and in places like Vegas and Miami and Cancun and the Caymans and Europe and Puerto Rico and on & on & on, kid. Like the song goes, I banged c*ck in Bangkok by that age :nod:
[/quote]

Enough said.

Honestly tho, I wouldnt tell people the only way you could get poon was to take them away from your real life so they wouldnt know you lived with your parents at age 30...and that when taking them places didnt work, you decided to bang c*ck with some Tranny in Bangkok.

You'd better go tho, I think I just heard mommy say she has some milk and cookies for ya on the table


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

redbellyfan said:


> I think someone has a man crush on you Danny


 LOL















[/quote]

Hhhhmmm...I bet he DOES look cute in those little grass mini-skirts he wears. Bahahhaha


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

grass skirt? Dude... Hes canadian... There is no grass skrit wearing in canada. Danny wears a polar bear parka and seal skin loin cloth and some polar bear skin pants insulated siwth a 50/50 mix of whale/seal blubber to keep him warm.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Enough said.
> 
> Honestly tho, I wouldnt tell people the only way you could get poon was to take them away from your real life so they wouldnt know you lived with your parents at age 30...and that when taking them places didnt work, you decided to bang c*ck with some Tranny in Bangkok.


Hahaha, yah, I would get chicks who don't know me well enough to know where I live to come fly with me allllll the way to these places. Riiiight, because you know how girls just up and fly to remote places in other countries with guys they hardly know, happens all the time, sure. Wait, here it comes, the part in the Eminem song..."YOU IGNORANUS"

Ya see, let me teach you another thing, young grasshoppa. Find chicks, no wait, sorry, w-o-m-e-n, who have half a brain & know that someone living at home & has a good career & with freedoms is the greatest catch of all - good family, hard working values, will have a future & can provide for them & their kids one day. That's the biggest turn on in the world for a mature, intelligent young woman who isn't caught up in all the mtv bullshit you see a lot of chicks into now adays.

THOSE are the ones you wanna be with, the ones that will be there for you in return, the ones with a head on their shoulders. But at 16, I don't expect you to know that yet.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

el bitcho


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> grass skirt? Dude... Hes canadian... There is no grass skrit wearing in canada. Danny wears a polar bear parka and seal skin loin cloth and some polar bear skin pants insulated siwth a 50/50 mix of whale/seal blubber to keep him warm.


Hahahah, does he wear all of that WHILE riding the pink bicycle?

Aight, whatever, I'm outtie, nite all, hope all this made at least one person chuckle.


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> grass skirt? Dude... Hes canadian... There is no grass skrit wearing in canada. Danny wears a polar bear parka and seal skin loin cloth and some polar bear skin pants insulated siwth a 50/50 mix of whale/seal blubber to keep him warm.










that is the best thig i have read all day .....


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Kept me entertained for a while...I'm out as well though


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> grass skirt? Dude... Hes canadian... There is no grass skrit wearing in canada. Danny wears a polar bear parka and seal skin loin cloth and some polar bear skin pants insulated siwth a 50/50 mix of whale/seal blubber to keep him warm.










that is the best thig i have read all day .....








[/quote]

Exodus you idiot....

The loin cloth is made out hardened maple syrup


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Canada's repping good in this poll. Word.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Wtf, I aint one of the options?
> 
> Anyways, Ronny Mex cut off the last thread for being derailed, so here's my reply to you, DannyBoy, in a thread that makes more sense for this topic:
> 
> ...


Why haven't you taken this via PM ? Because you want everyone to see you "own" a 16 year old kid ?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> Wtf, I aint one of the options?
> 
> Anyways, Ronny Mex cut off the last thread for being derailed, so here's my reply to you, DannyBoy, in a thread that makes more sense for this topic:
> 
> ...


Why haven't you taken this via PM ? Because you want everyone to see you "own" a 16 year old kid ?
[/quote]

That's a nice way of saying...

View attachment 92153​


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

It's still focing bullshit that I wasnt on this poll!!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I love george W bush! Bush is the best! I voted for him twice! Pirahas suck! Canada sucks! I love france!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn, I should work for Diana Warwick and her Psychic friends.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my 2 favorite members are dannyass and el twicho

i have pmed eltwicho naked pictures of myself in hopes that he will fall in love with me


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm amazed I didn't make the list.

"Well-well look. I already told you: I deal with the god damn customers so the engineers don't have to. I have people skills; I am good at dealing with people. Can't you understand that? What the hell is wrong with you people?"



Soldat said:


> i have pmed eltwicho naked pictures of myself in hopes that he will fall in love with me


You too, I thought I was the only one? That cheating EL-bitcho!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i voted nismo just to see the results, sorry dude<!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i love everybody cause i dont read all your guys post


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> Why haven't you taken this via PM ? Because you want everyone to see you "own" a 16 year old kid ?


Because PM is Boooooooooring. And I aint trying to own anyone. I already know I could buy & sell him on the black market like the little contraband he thinks he is. Maybe I just like to hear other people's views. I didn't see him ask me to PM him - I still don't see that...maybe I missed it; where is it?

Either way, I'm having a blast here, and PM would have been as exciting as watching Canada freeze over in February...you should all be getting a chuckle out of this, it aint like we're cursing at each other & getting all medieval, so why do you get all bent out of shape?

Danny, I know you think you know what's best for you, and that's good for you. My advice is that you stick close to your family & help one another out & save money by living at home and find girls who have the brains to see the benefits of it, and you can take my advice or leave it. Either way, I'll still poke fun at ya for being scared of guns....Bahahahahah.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I can't choose, as I hate all you








So I will sell my vote to the highest bidder


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I voted for El-Twitcho...Even though I have been getting along with him a little better now...I think he has the most enemies...because he is VERY opinionated...and he definitely has a way with words...to make you just hate him every time he types something...It has a very condescending manner to it...No offense buddy.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I dont think i hve any enemys on here (or i hope not) So i just voted Dannyboy for the hell of it


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Brujo said:


> I can't choose, as I hate all you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


f*ck off Judazzzzzzzzz


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> I dont think i hve any enemys on here (or i hope not) So i just voted Dannyboy for the hell of it


one thing i do hate, its your avatar, i feel like its coming for me.. seriously freaks me out,







and no im not stoned and paranoid. that sh*t looks like it posessing satan itself. sorry for de-railing the thread


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

There's really only one person's posts that generally annoy me. His name isn't an option amazingly enough, so i voted shawntraviss in his place. In fact in the list of options are some of coolest people on the site, that's probably why hata's gotta hate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

1 person I was going to add is danuk, he didnt have a whole lot of friends on here :laugh: I think he's gone for good tho!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Honestly...I'm surprised I wasn't an option...I've made a lot of enemies with my feeding videos...But oh well...I guess its a good thing...not being part of this poll.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I voted twich, even though i think hes cool cus me and him have argued before and he didnt get all hurt.

I think some people dislike him cus he has superior debating skills, and they can get personally hurt sometimes.

How come i didnt make the cut?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

In the end Danny, we all know what this thread is about...

View attachment 92166​


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Mettle said:


> In the end Danny, we all know what this thread is about...
> 
> View attachment 92166​


How???

Dont hate me because I live in a real city


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> How???
> 
> Dont hate me because I live in a real city


Now you're just stealing Twitch's material. Not a very original lil' boy, are ya?

I'll choose to hate you for not having hit puberty.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

You're all a bunch of assclowns. Except assclown. He's ok.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Mettle said:


> How???
> 
> Dont hate me because I live in a real city


Now you're just stealing Twitch's material. Not a very original lil' boy, are ya?

I'll choose to hate you for not having hit puberty.








[/quote]

Twitch's material? It's called fact


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> How???
> 
> Dont hate me because I live in a real city


Now you're just stealing Twitch's material. Not a very original lil' boy, are ya?

I'll choose to hate you for not having hit puberty.








[/quote]

Twitch's material? It's called fact








[/quote]

Okay. Don't get shot while shopping downtown in your 'real city'.









The funny part is - the only reason why I live in Ottawa is because this is where my uni is. If I could leave, I would, but my program isn't offered anywhere else in Canada. I really dislike Ottawa as a whole. Too many public servants. Puts a downer on everything... So I have a year and a half left at my uni. Then it's off to London (England, not Ontario), most likely to pursue a Masters.

Now THAT is a real city.









And call it fact if you want... But... You're still stealing Twitcho's schtick. Minus points for unoriginality, haha.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Why wasnt Gross Gurke in the voting?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Mettle said:


> How???
> 
> Dont hate me because I live in a real city


Now you're just stealing Twitch's material. Not a very original lil' boy, are ya?

I'll choose to hate you for not having hit puberty.








[/quote]

Twitch's material? It's called fact








[/quote]

Okay. Don't get shot while shopping downtown in your 'real city'.









The funny part is - the only reason why I live in Ottawa is because this is where my uni is. If I could leave, I would, but my program isn't offered anywhere else in Canada. I really dislike Ottawa as a whole. Too many public servants. Puts a downer on everything... So I have a year and a half left at my uni. Then it's off to London (England, not Ontario), most likely to pursue a Masters.

Now THAT is a real city.









And call it fact if you want... But... You're still stealing Twitcho's schtick. Minus points for unoriginality, haha.
[/quote]

And whether Im stealing Twitch's material or not, it's still fact :rasp:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Why haven't you taken this via PM ? Because you want everyone to see you "own" a 16 year old kid ?


Because PM is Boooooooooring. And I aint trying to own anyone. I already know I could buy & sell him on the black market like the little contraband he thinks he is. Maybe I just like to hear other people's views. I didn't see him ask me to PM him - I still don't see that...maybe I missed it; where is it? 
[/quote]

Well, I am asking you, or rather telling you now to stop derailing threads. I closed the other thread beause of the pissing fest between you and Danny - so you figured "What the hell, he closed this one - I'll just go derail the other one ?"

I think you all are taking advantage of me being lenient as a mod. Like someone once said - don't mistake my kindness for weakness


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

How do you define irony (in today's sens of the word, anyway)?

Someone waving a Liberal flag in their Signature, while their Avatar depicts a famous Anti-Communism scene.

Are ya FOR or AGAINST left wing ideologies, Danny?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Liberals arent communists


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> How do you define irony (in today's sens of the word, anyway)?
> 
> Someone waving a Liberal flag in their Signature, while their Avatar depicts a famous Anti-Communism scene.
> 
> Are ya FOR or AGAINST left wing ideologies, Danny?


Holy crap. Do some research first.

The 'Liberal flag' in Danny's sig is the logo for the Liberal party of Canada. Very different from communism. And you can't lump all so-called 'left wing ideologies' into the same bucket.

That's like saying Republicans are the same as facism in Europe as pormoted by such figures as Hitler and Mussolini.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Mettle said:


> How do you define irony (in today's sens of the word, anyway)?
> 
> Someone waving a Liberal flag in their Signature, while their Avatar depicts a famous Anti-Communism scene.
> 
> Are ya FOR or AGAINST left wing ideologies, Danny?


Holy crap. Do some research first.

The 'Liberal flag' in Danny's sig is the logo for the Liberal party of Canada. Very different from communism. And you can't lump all so-called 'left wing ideologies' into the same bucket.

That's like saying Republicans are the same as facism in Europe as pormoted by such figures as Hitler and Mussolini.
[/quote]

You stood up for me









But thats what I was thinking about when I read what scrap said...I just couldnt think of a good example to swing it to the other side, nicely done


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> i voted nismo just to see the results, sorry dude<!


its cool im honored to be on the list..

im well aware that i talk copious amounts of sh*t but i think i do it in more of a funny less offensive way..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i voted nismo just to see the results, sorry dude<!


its cool im honored to be on the list..

im well aware that i talk copious amounts of sh*t but i think i do it in more of a funny less offensive way..
[/quote]

B.s. there guy.you are just an ass!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> i voted nismo just to see the results, sorry dude<!


its cool im honored to be on the list..

im well aware that i talk copious amounts of sh*t but i think i do it in more of a funny less offensive way..
[/quote]

B.s. there guy.you are just an ass!!!








[/quote]

hhmm









atleast im not an assclown

dont you have a dog sled to attend to?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

who the hell is shawntraviss?

....and what kind of question is "who has the most enemies on this site?" Its like asking "how many imaginary friends do you have?"


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

Whats the point of this? We are all fish lovers just leave it at that


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i voted nismo just to see the results, sorry dude<!


its cool im honored to be on the list..

im well aware that i talk copious amounts of sh*t but i think i do it in more of a funny less offensive way..
[/quote]

B.s. there guy.you are just an ass!!!








[/quote]

hhmm









atleast im not an assclown

dont you have a dog sled to attend to?
[/quote]








Take it eay there big guy.i'll stick to my muktuk,thank you!!!!That was just my way of joking there guy!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> i voted nismo just to see the results, sorry dude<!


its cool im honored to be on the list..

im well aware that i talk copious amounts of sh*t but i think i do it in more of a funny less offensive way..
[/quote]

B.s. there guy.you are just an ass!!!








[/quote]

hhmm









atleast im not an assclown

dont you have a dog sled to attend to?
[/quote]








Take it eay there big guy.i'll stick to my muktuk,thank you!!!!That was just my way of joking there guy!!!
[/quote]

i know its cool..

WTF is a muktuk


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> who the hell is shawntraviss?
> 
> ....and what kind of question is "who has the most enemies on this site?" Its like asking "how many imaginary friends do you have?"
> :laugh:












shawntraviss is a guy who is pretty well known to most cichlid keepers.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

ADD ME TO THE POLL DANNY. UNLESS YOU WANT ME TO SEND YOU 1,000 SCORPIONS WITH 10,000 BABY RECLUSE SPIDERS RIDING ON THEIR BACKS.

I HOPE YOU ALL HATE ME, CAUSE I SUCK AS f*ck HATE YOU. aehuaehaeEHAUEHAaheahueha.

actually I dont think too many people hate me, but rather, are kinda like.. what is this guy on?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Used to not like El Bitch...., I mean Twitchy when I first joined.

But me and him cool now. He's an alright guy. BUT he gets my vote cuz for some reason all you loungers don't like him....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

and why is Clay on there? I havent seen him post in awhile... you suck at making polls danny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

myphen said:


> and why is Clay on there? I havent seen him post in awhile... you suck at making polls danny.


He had a go with a few people during his stay here...

And f*ck you Drew, and your wife Karen too









I hope you fall down every mile during your charity bike ride!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

This thread is worthless and pointless without adding GG to the list.....LoL!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Oh man.. the names mentioned cant touched our old and forgotten members back in the days. Members such as Sweet Lu, Plonkers, Marscounty, and others I dont remember were nuisance to alot of people.

Im surprised Fido wasn't added since alot had complained about him in the eraly beginings. Also I hate KAIN!!! No, sorry, I take that back. I DISPIZE KAIN!!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Very different from communism.
> 
> That's like saying Republicans are the same as facism in Europe as pormoted by such figures as Hitler and Mussolini.


One step removed in both cases imho, so I still find it ironic.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Uh oh....Scrap is in the house....Here we go again!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> Well, I am asking you, or rather telling you now to stop derailing threads. I closed the other thread beause of the pissing fest between you and Danny - so you figured "What the hell, he closed this one - I'll just go derail the other one ?"
> 
> I think you all are taking advantage of me being lenient as a mod. Like someone once said - don't mistake my kindness for weakness


Explain to me, and I ask you this in all sincerity, how I have derailed this thread? It's about who has enemies, and you can tell from the posts that if we were at war with Canada and Danny and I were both soldiers we'd try to take eachother out with extreme prejudice, so I think it's completely in line with the topic. Would I only be allowed to state "I voted for Danny" to keep it in line? Or is our elaboration permissible? Just wanna make sure I understand the rules...

Not trying to take advantage of you, not mistaking your kindness for weakness, not treating you like a doormat. But wtf, if we can't tease eachother and get a laugh out of it then what's the point of living? He said himself he likes to get under people's skin, so I go along & keep making jokes, in line with enemies topic, so where's the derailing?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Well, I am asking you, or rather telling you now to stop derailing threads. I closed the other thread beause of the pissing fest between you and Danny - so you figured "What the hell, he closed this one - I'll just go derail the other one ?"
> 
> I think you all are taking advantage of me being lenient as a mod. Like someone once said - don't mistake my kindness for weakness


Explain to me, and I ask you this in all sincerity, how I have derailed this thread? It's about who has enemies, and you can tell from the posts that if we were at war with Canada and Danny and I were both soldiers we'd try to take eachother out with extreme prejudice, so I think it's completely in line with the topic. Would I only be allowed to state "I voted for Danny" to keep it in line? Or is our elaboration permissible? Just wanna make sure I understand the rules...

Not trying to take advantage of you, not mistaking your kindness for weakness, not treating you like a doormat. But wtf, if we can't tease eachother and get a laugh out of it then what's the point of living? He said himself he likes to get under people's skin, so I go along & keep making jokes, in line with enemies topic, so where's the derailing?
[/quote]

It's painfully obvious, since you stated it yourself - because I closed the other thread - you decided to take that flamefest and continue it in this thread.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hahaha


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> Well, I am asking you, or rather telling you now to stop derailing threads. I closed the other thread beause of the pissing fest between you and Danny - so you figured "What the hell, he closed this one - I'll just go derail the other one ?"
> 
> I think you all are taking advantage of me being lenient as a mod. Like someone once said - don't mistake my kindness for weakness


Explain to me, and I ask you this in all sincerity, how I have derailed this thread? It's about who has enemies, and you can tell from the posts that if we were at war with Canada and Danny and I were both soldiers we'd try to take eachother out with extreme prejudice, so I think it's completely in line with the topic. Would I only be allowed to state "I voted for Danny" to keep it in line? Or is our elaboration permissible? Just wanna make sure I understand the rules...

Not trying to take advantage of you, not mistaking your kindness for weakness, not treating you like a doormat. But wtf, if we can't tease eachother and get a laugh out of it then what's the point of living? He said himself he likes to get under people's skin, so I go along & keep making jokes, in line with enemies topic, so where's the derailing?
[/quote]

It's painfully obvious, since you stated it yourself - because I closed the other thread - you decided to take that flamefest and continue it in this thread.
[/quote]

your on a roll today why stop at closing two of mine ... come on close all of the threads ... i mean why have fun????


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Liberals arent communists


bone me u hot piece of ass


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> It's painfully obvious, since you stated it yourself - because I closed the other thread - you decided to take that flamefest and continue it in this thread.


Hey, I could totally understand why you closed the other thread, because that did get totally derailed, no argument from me there, and apologies to WB for that.

You really see these as flamefests? I see them as some funny-*ss back & forth teasing, nobody getting hurt, we're all having fun, nobody saying anything downright degrading or nasty or disgusting. Maybe I'm in the minority in that view, I dunno, but damn, I know it made me laugh, I coulda sworn I heard a chuckle from DannyBoy, and a few comments were tossed around about how entertaining it was.

Whatever, this place is like a christmas tree, there's always someone breaking balls. If it isn't the members, it's the mods.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Hahaha :laugh:


twitch its more like

mmuuuuuhhh ahahahahahah mmuuuuuhhh ahahahahahah


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> Liberals arent communists


bone me u hot piece of ass
[/quote]

Fizzly, I thought you loved...MEEEEEE....


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I would figure Twitch would have alot of enemies. I know we have never had a problem at all though. He totally cracks me up everytime.
But I figure he'd have the most since he is so controversial and so opinionative. Also he adresses things not too many people want to debate about.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Liberals arent communists


bone me u hot piece of ass
[/quote]

Fizzly, I thought you loved...MEEEEEE....








[/quote]

wut we have is true love

hes just a booty call


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

why twicho is in d list i probably miss his post, to me he seems like a nice guy, i love his pix







, anyway i already voted too, but i wont say who was d lucky that got my vote!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would vote me.... but....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Hahaha :laugh:


twitch its more like

mmuuuuuhhh ahahahahahah mmuuuuuhhh ahahahahahah









[/quote]

Thats b_ack51 to a T!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

nismo...when i think of u ..i think of dennis the menace meets home alone in a 20 year old body...but its ok ur still cute


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> But I figure he'd have the most since he is so controversial and so opinionative. Also he adresses things not too many people want to debate about.


Yeah probably. Who knows though?

Oh and

Muahahaha HAHAHAHA MUHAHAHAHAHAHA WUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA [email protected]!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> Liberals arent communists


bone me u hot piece of ass
[/quote]

Fizzly, I thought you loved...MEEEEEE....








[/quote]

wut we have is true love

hes just a booty call
[/quote]

Aaahhh...much better








heheheh, I feel so dirty right now. hahahah


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i voted nismo just to see the results, sorry dude<!


its cool im honored to be on the list..

im well aware that i talk copious amounts of sh*t but i think i do it in more of a funny less offensive way..
[/quote]

B.s. there guy.you are just an ass!!!








[/quote]

hhmm









atleast im not an assclown

dont you have a dog sled to attend to?
[/quote]








Take it eay there big guy.i'll stick to my muktuk,thank you!!!!That was just my way of joking there guy!!!
[/quote]

i know its cool..

WTF is a muktuk
[/quote]

muktuk = whale blubber,google and see what happens if n e thing.it is some nasty sh*t!!!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

See, I like Twitch, b/c he can argue intelligently, although he DOES get all huffy and puffy really quick if you don't agree. At one point, I was missin the guy when he left. Glad you're back, Twitch


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

twich...respond to my pm's..i love u baby


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't mind Twitch at all. As long as you can defend your point of view I'm cool with that. It's the guys that say "I'd done with you" or "There's no point talking to you" without explaining thier point that drive me nuts. If you can't defend your point of view then why take that stance on a topic?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Surprised that Bobme is not on that list.. LOL


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> I don't mind Twitch at all. As long as you can defend your point of view I'm cool with that. It's the guys that say "I'd done with you" or "There's no point talking to you" without explaining thier point that drive me nuts. If you can't defend your point of view then why take that stance on a topic?


Word, I say that a lot, but only after explaining my point of view till I'm blue in the face


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> I don't mind Twitch at all. As long as you can defend your point of view I'm cool with that. It's the guys that say "I'd done with you" or "There's no point talking to you" without explaining thier point that drive me nuts. If you can't defend your point of view then why take that stance on a topic?


Word, I say that a lot, but only after explaining my point of view till I'm blue in the face
[/quote]

still better then argueing with dannyboy.. or md medicine who hasnt been very active since his ban


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> See, I like Twitch, b/c he can argue intelligently, although he DOES get all huffy and puffy really quick if you don't agree. At one point, I was missin the guy when he left. Glad you're back, Twitch










Man yuor skcunig mroe dcik in tihs trhead tahn you wloud on one of yuor infouams tpris to bangkok :laugh:


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> See, I like Twitch, b/c he can argue intelligently, although he DOES get all huffy and puffy really quick if you don't agree. At one point, I was missin the guy when he left. Glad you're back, Twitch


:laugh: Man yuor skcunig mroe dcik in tihs trhead tahn you wloud on one of yuor infouams tpris to bangkok :laugh:
[/quote]

Bahahah...well, any d*ck sucking that I would do here would be more than the ZERO I do anywhere else in my life...lol.

You don't even know of the arguments Twitch and I, AND Fizzly and I, used to have, look up past posts & you'll see. Don't get Twictch started on the Scorched Earth / No Scortched Earth debate of Russia in WWII.

Now it feels good to just get along, and Fizz' family is just like mine - Loving. Sorry if no one loves you, Danny, not even mom & dad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> See, I like Twitch, b/c he can argue intelligently, although he DOES get all huffy and puffy really quick if you don't agree. At one point, I was missin the guy when he left. Glad you're back, Twitch


:laugh: Man yuor skcunig mroe dcik in tihs trhead tahn you wloud on one of yuor infouams tpris to bangkok :laugh:
[/quote]

Bahahah...well, any d*ck sucking that I would do here would be more than the ZERO I do anywhere else in my life...lol.

You don't even know of the arguments Twitch and I, AND Fizzly and I, used to have, look up past posts & you'll see. Don't get Twictch started on the Scorched Earth / No Scortched Earth debate of Russia in WWII.

Now it feels good to just get along, and Fizz' family is just like mine - Loving. Sorry if no one loves you, Danny, not even mom & dad.








[/quote]

Dont make me tell your mommy and ddady on you, they might take away your tv priviledges


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I would vote me.... but....


I would have mentioned you, but all those dorks that registered under Xenon1, xenon666 etc got banned, so they arnt "on the site" anymore


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dont make me tell your mommy and ddady on you, they might take away your tv priviledges :laugh:


If they can lifty it & carry it out the door, they can have it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> Dont make me tell your mommy and ddady on you, they might take away your tv priviledges :laugh:


If they can lifty it & carry it out the door, they can have it!








[/quote]








I would love to hear what you think about Jon Krakeurs "Into the Wild". Read it!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I would love to hear what you think about Jon Krakeurs "Into the Wild". Read it!


It's tax season, got no time right now, gimme the cliff notes version of it...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> It's tax season, got no time right now, gimme the cliff notes version of it...


Like you really pay taxes.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> It's tax season, got no time right now, gimme the cliff notes version of it...


Like you really pay taxes.:laugh:
[/quote]

OHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> It's tax season, got no time right now, gimme the cliff notes version of it...


Like you really pay taxes.:laugh:
[/quote]

Hahahaha, god I wish I didn't...I'd be retired








What I meant tho was I'm busy doing taxes for my clients...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

used to dislike twitch a while back. but after a few nights in chat he was cool in my book. can't stand shawn though. what with his racism and anti-americanism and all.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hahaha, that racism was funny... but I always take it as funny...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

wtf why isnt my name up there


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I would love to hear what you think about Jon Krakeurs "Into the Wild". Read it!


I just read the Amazon Editorial about it. I dunno if this kid learned anything about wilderness survival before he set out, but if not, then he sounds like a total tool. I haven't read the book, so I dunno what he knew about the wild, but I hunt, I fish, I know a thing or two about the woods, so if he didn't, it may have made a difference, and if not then it's his own fault. And to just give all his money away, that's just dumb - you gotta always have a backup plan. What a dumbass.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/038548680...glance&n=283155

Editorial Reviews

Amazon.com
"God, he was a smart kid..." So why did Christopher McCandless trade a bright future--a college education, material comfort, uncommon ability and charm--for death by starvation in an abandoned bus in the woods of Alaska? This is the question that Jon Krakauer's book tries to answer. While it doesn't-cannot-answer the question with certainty, Into the Wild does shed considerable light along the way. Not only about McCandless's "Alaskan odyssey," but also the forces that drive people to drop out of society and test themselves in other ways. Krakauer quotes Wallace Stegner's writing on a young man who similarly disappeared in the Utah desert in the 1930s: "At 18, in a dream, he saw himself ... wandering through the romantic waste places of the world. No man with any of the juices of boyhood in him has forgotten those dreams." Into the Wild shows that McCandless, while extreme, was hardly unique; the author makes the hermit into one of us, something McCandless himself could never pull off. By book's end, McCandless isn't merely a newspaper clipping, but a sympathetic, oddly magnetic personality. Whether he was "a courageous idealist, or a reckless idiot," you won't soon forget Christopher McCandless.

From Publishers Weekly
After graduating from Emory University in Atlanta in 1992, top student and athlete Christopher McCandless abandoned his possessions, gave his entire $24,000 savings account to charity and hitchhiked to Alaska, where he went to live in the wilderness. Four months later, he turned up dead. His diary, letters and two notes found at a remote campsite tell of his desperate effort to survive, apparently stranded by an injury and slowly starving. They also reflect the posturing of a confused young man, raised in affluent Annandale, Va., who self-consciously adopted a Tolstoyan renunciation of wealth and return to nature. Krakauer, a contributing editor to Outside and Men's Journal, retraces McCandless's ill-fated antagonism toward his father, Walt, an eminent aerospace engineer. Krakauer also draws parallels to his own reckless youthful exploit in 1977 when he climbed Devils Thumb, a mountain on the Alaska-British Columbia border, partly as a symbolic act of rebellion against his autocratic father. In a moving narrative, Krakauer probes the mystery of McCandless's death, which he attributes to logistical blunders and to accidental poisoning from eating toxic seed pods. Maps. 35,000 first printing; author tour. 
Copyright 1995 Reed Business Information, Inc. --This text refers to an out of print or unavailable edition of this title.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

phewwww

im not on there.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

im getting rocked. I technically have a 0. Now i need to be even more closed-minded and opinionated.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Very different from communism.
> 
> That's like saying Republicans are the same as facism in Europe as pormoted by such figures as Hitler and Mussolini.


One step removed in both cases imho, so I still find it ironic.
[/quote]

So you think the American Republican party is one step removed from Hitler's Nazis?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Very different from communism.
> 
> That's like saying Republicans are the same as facism in Europe as pormoted by such figures as Hitler and Mussolini.


One step removed in both cases imho, so I still find it ironic.
[/quote]

So you think the American Republican party is one step removed from Hitler's Nazis?








[/quote]

Weeeelllll, maybe I was exagerating a little. But liberals are definitely on the left side towards communism, and conservatives are on the right towards fascism, so I found it ironic that his sig and his avatar contradict each other...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

I find it funny that you havent left this threa since I left this morning!

They dont contradict eachother, stnading up to a corrupt communist gov't is different from believing in liberal ideologies, so please stop with this man-crush you seem to have with all things me.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I find it funny that you havent left this threa since I left this morning!
> 
> They dont contradict eachother, stnading up to a corrupt communist gov't is different from believing in liberal ideologies, so please stop with this man-crush you seem to have with all things me.


And I find it funny you actually try to keep tabs on my comings and goings! If the curiousty is really killing you, I left it running in the background while I worked...

The guy asked ME a question, and I responded to HIM, dunno why you gotta get involved.

Anyway, no hard feelings, you know those grass skirts just do it for me, so I forgive ya.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Why I get involved? You are trying to shittalk me, while Im not here, behind my back, in my thread.

You're the first Italian Ive known who fits the stereotypical profile of a french soldier mon ami.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> i have pmed eltwicho naked pictures of myself in hopes that he will fall in love with me


Me too, except I didn't have a camera back then. So I sat on a Xerox machine and then faxed copies of my balloon-knot to his work. 
Those pictures also made for great Christmas cards last year.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why I get involved? You are trying to shittalk me, while Im not here, behind my back, in my thread.
> 
> You're the first Italian Ive known who fits the stereotypical profile of a french soldier mon ami.


Behind your back?? How, by using a secret, underground language known as English?? Oh, yeah, and in an invisible font that is in stark contrast to the color of the background it's on? Word, I tried to sneak that all right by ya, damn, dunno how you caught me...you must be really slick









And shittalk ya? By answering a question about if I thought Bush was one step removed from Hitler? Oh, yeah, right, I was hatin alllll over ya, wipe it off, that sh*t is thick...

Hahaah, gettin a little:
View attachment 92317


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Me, youve been lurking this thread all day. Everytime I post in it, you reply within 5 mins.

And it all started with you taking some derailing shot at my avatar, for no reason other than to try and bloat your own ego a little more.

Now its my Bday, so Im goin to bed, big night tonight. Quit being a little bitch, stop trying to derail my threads.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> i have pmed eltwicho naked pictures of myself in hopes that he will fall in love with me


Me too, except I didn't have a camera back then. So I sat on a Xerox machine and then faxed copies of my balloon-knot to his work. 
Those pictures also made for great Christmas cards last year.
[/quote]

No not you... I grabbed a beer and was watching the action. That emoticon fit the best.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Me, youve been lurking this thread all day. Everytime I post in it, you reply within 5 mins.
> 
> And it all started with you taking some derailing shot at my avatar, for no reason other than to try and bloat your own ego a little more.


LOL...I haven't read anything in hours, been workin all day...still working...

Omg, I was just kidding about you being paranoid, but maybe I stumbled onto sumthin...

As for the rest, when I asked about your avatar, I was just needlin ya, no need to get all upset. Wow, you're wound TIGHT. Relax, and you might make it to 17 without popping an anyeurism...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


>


aaaw, ya see, why you gotta go there, with the cursing & sh*t...typical teenybop can't express himself in anything other than vulgarities once he gets upset. don't worry, you'll grow out of it one day. well, maybe...but I wouldn't bet money on it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree, lock this up. I obviously touched a nerve (not the same nerve trannies from Bangkok touched) with Scrap, and he has chosen to follow me and reply to every thread I post in...and now this thread is a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I agree, lock this up. I obviously touched a nerve (not the same nerve trannies from Bangkok touched) with Scrap, and he has chosen to follow me and reply to every thread I post in...and now this thread is a waste of bandwidth.


LOL - I got asked a question, responded, you chimed in, & you accuse me of following you. Bahahah...riiiight, your paranoia knows no bounds!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok enough... after reading 3 pages of on-going arguments, this thread has really lost its purpose. We all just wanted to know who the top most hated (or considered enemies) that we think made an impact in PFURY. But after all this, it seems that some of you need to find truce within yourselves aside from who you hate. Thread closed until further notice....


----------

